
The Google+ Project - Content Policy - superchink
http://www.google.com/intl/en/+/policy/content.html
======
superchink
I'm surprised at how straightforward this policy is. It's written in layman's
terms, rather than legalese.

E.g., “ _Your Profile Picture cannot include mature or offensive content. For
example, do not use a photo that is a close-up of a person’s buttocks or
cleavage._ ”

